# help with snake loving males



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

ok ok so i will probabley get dissed again for this but i was just wondering if any of you snake loving guys on here can give me some advise on this guy i like but it seems he doesnt even know apart from everything i have tried any ways to get his attention we talk and all and he wants to take me out snake catching with him but thats about as far as it goes sorta thing now when i do go out with him what could i do to get him to notice me just that bit more ...????


Thanks and i would gladly like to remind everyone 

"if you dont have something nice to say dont say anything at all"


Jessi


----------



## Khagan (Sep 4, 2008)

Dive at the 1st elapid you see, surely that must get his attention =P.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

what type of snake () does he want to go and catch 

But more seriously, be flirty. Guys love flirty. Or just slip me a pm some time


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 4, 2008)

lol ever thought of telling him, im a guy who likes reptiles (if that has anything to do with it  ) and i am the worst for telling signs. they dont make it to my brain, so be blunt


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 4, 2008)

Just come straight out and tell him, then ask if hes interested or not! 
Whats the point of beating around the bush? Well apart from the obvious 

Otherwise, you could always do the school yard letter asking if he likes you or not, ask him to tick yes, no or maybe..... lol

If hes not, then Rocky seems keen :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 4, 2008)

Just be yourself, have fun, don't apply too much pressure and if the two of you get along well it will evolve naturally. Best not to rush these things...


... although if you want to rush things, when you go snake catching, just take a bottle of Jack Daniels with you.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

lol sure get him drunk hey lol
its a really long complicated story but i am being very obivous with my 'signs' i just dont know if he is too shy or what but i guess i will find out


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 4, 2008)

Spot on MrBredli,basically what i was going 2 say.


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 4, 2008)

it's not gillsy is it? cos..........


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

no he isnt on here i know that he can hardly even work his email lol


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 4, 2008)

bahahahahahahah @ bredli84!

Seriously, dont get him drunk if your going snake catching......... unless you intend to end up on a hill in the middle of nowhere, watching the sunset with him having forgotten that you guys were originally there to catch snakes and not eachother


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 4, 2008)

He is probably a member on APS and now knows!!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

maybe if we catch the snakes first then do the whole drink and sit on a hill
he he


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> If hes not, then Rocky seems keen :lol:



We are already getting knee deep in sexual pm's.


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 4, 2008)

Awww Spikie i have the exact same issue!
Except my guy is not a snake person. A car person more so.
Once you find out the secret please pass it on to me!!!
And good luck!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 4, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> Awww Spikie i have the exact same issue!
> Except my guy is not a snake person. A car person more so.
> Once you find out the secret please pass it on to me!!!
> And good luck!




bell your dudes a panz


----------



## JJS. (Sep 4, 2008)

I reckon let him know, if he's interested he''ll tell you, he may have noticed the signs just not be interested, best to find out then you know. You can't make someone like you, they do or don't. Imagine a guy liked you but you weren't interested, is there anything he's gonna do that would change your mind? Prob not. It works both ways. Best to throw it out their then ya know. Good luck with it.


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

Dude get him a snake charm or a snake ring or something and say it reminded you of him thats how my missus hooked me in.


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 4, 2008)

He is not gay Gary!!

He's just different......

Lol


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

7aipan said:


> Dude get him a snake charm or a snake ring or something and say it reminded you of him thats how my missus hooked me in.


 
thats a good idea... now i just gotta find one and its gotta be nice


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 4, 2008)

You need to learn how guys operate. We are black and white, you girls are about three thousand shades of grey. Simply tell him you think he's a bit of alright. He will be stoked.


----------



## JJS. (Sep 4, 2008)

But if he isn't interested, buying him something won't change he's mind...
Best to throw it out their.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> thats a good idea... now i just gotta find one and its gotta be nice




No no no thats far far too lame. 

just be forward.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 4, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> He is not gay Gary!!
> 
> He's just different......
> 
> Lol




different in a pazy kinda way


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 4, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> You need to learn how guys operate. We are black and white, you girls are about three thousand shades of grey. Simply tell him you think he's a bit of alright. He will be stoked.




just dont expect him to win you a toy at the ekka :lol:


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

So have you told him yet? I know I don't know any of you guys but just wanna se how this pans out! Pass the popcorn!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

well i will be forward then tell him straight out and hope he doesnt hate me


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 4, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> lol ever thought of telling him, im a guy who likes reptiles (if that has anything to do with it  ) and i am the worst for telling signs. they dont make it to my brain, so be blunt


 
lol just got a simpsons episode playing in my head from your post,

I bet danielle sang this song to you lol besides the trailer cause ya don't live in one 

In this trailer, I get so cold and lonely,
Lying there awake at night, muttering if only
You weren't married, So I might ask you
To bunk with me tonight,
Bunk with me tonight, oh, bunk with me tonight,
HOMER "GARY" I'm asking, will you bunk with me tonight.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 4, 2008)

You have to be brave and just tell him, its the most effective way lol.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 4, 2008)

spike, your 19 still got all the body parts in the right area ,gravity has not hit you yet .......Is this guy blind?...........buy a packet of allens snake lollies ...place one half in his mouth and you grab the other half with your mouth and meet him in the middle ...........


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 4, 2008)

:shock: Your evil.

Dont bother buying them things Spikie, as said they dont get the double meaning.
Boys


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 4, 2008)

Pythonking said:


> lol just got a simpsons episode playing in my head from your post,
> 
> I bet danielle sang this song to you lol besides the trailer cause ya don't live in one
> 
> ...





mmmmmm turkey


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 4, 2008)

nananana batman batman leader


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck, If it doesnt work out, i'll snap you up on the rebound.


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

So did you tell him yet. Come on theres like a million snake lines you could use? Ask if you can play with his pyth..... acually i won't go into that. Just tell him he's got nice hair then.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

well then if i am just going to come out and say it should i do it when i see him or send him a email (which is the way we communicate)?


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 4, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> well then if i am just going to come out and say it should i do it when i see him or send him a email (which is the way we communicate)?


 

when you see him you can gauge his response, otherwise your kinda wasting your time


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Good luck, If it doesnt work out, i'll snap you up on the rebound.


 mwa sure thing rocky ur the nxt on my list lol


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

Just get him to read all this lol.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 4, 2008)

give me his number i'll tell him


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> mwa sure thing rocky ur the nxt on my list lol



Awesome, wow the girls are really lining up at my door step now! Shame the line is one person long. Come on ladies, i will be forced to go on that humiliating new tv show!


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 4, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Awesome, wow the girls are really lining up at my door step now! Shame the line is one person long. Come on ladies, i will be forced to go on that humiliating new tv show!


 
Lights out Rocky


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 4, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Awesome, wow the girls are really lining up at my door step now! Shame the line is one person long. Come on ladies, i will be forced to go on that humiliating new tv show!




Australian idol just isnt wroth the trouble mate


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> give me his number i'll tell him


 
i would but i dont have his number i dont even believe that he has a phone:shock:


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you'll feel heaps better if you call him right now and ask him out and then tell us all how it went. Yep thats the thing to do.


----------



## Bugsy (Sep 4, 2008)

Give him the link to this thread, tell him theres some bikini shots of you at the end of the thread otherwise he may not read it. lol. I know i hate reading unless its something im interested in.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> i would but i dont have his number i dont even believe that he has a phone:shock:




What a freak. Sorry but what a loser, who doesn't have a phone? Does he have friends? Or a life? What a loser seriously your better off with out him..

So.. how u doin ?

/Jealousy


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

He doesn't have a phone?


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 4, 2008)

how does he have internet without a phone line?


----------



## jessb (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL Rocky please don't go on that awful show! Anyway, it will probably be axed before you could apply!

Spikie, just let him know - the more obvious the better! My now-husband was so unaware when we first met. We worked together and I kept making subtle hints and he later told me he had no idea! It wasn't until I leapt on him and kissed him when saying goodnight that he worked it out. We were living together 1 month later, engaged 2 months after that. And we have our fifth wedding anniversary in 2 weeks!


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

I heard Rocky has TWO phones...........


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

i think he is beautiful and i think i owe it to myself to try ok i am going to send a email now anything you guys think i should say in it??????


----------



## 7aipan (Sep 4, 2008)

Tell him to get a PHONE!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 4, 2008)

uni internet he stays at his uni campus during the wek then home on weekends so if i email tonight i should be able to get a reply b4 the weekend


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> i think he is beautiful and i think i owe it to myself to try ok i am going to send a email now anything you guys think i should say in it??????




Ok, what ever you do, do NOT call him beautiful

I'd call Email makes you look soft!

EDIT: My dumbass forgot we were just talking about how he has no phone.


----------



## congo_python (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes tell him to get a mobile phone !!!! lol,then ring him meet up and tell him in person so u can, as said b4 guage the response.
Its better in person trust me.

Congo


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't see how you could date a person with out a mobile. Is it even possible?


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 4, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> spike, your 19 still got all the body parts in the right area ,gravity has not hit you yet .......Is this guy blind?...........buy a packet of allens snake lollies ...place one half in his mouth and you grab the other half with your mouth and meet him in the middle ...........



That could get his attention?
haha, yea be straight up, but maybe wait until the end of the snake hunt? 
That way if for some reason hes not too keen, it wont be a bit awkward for the rest of the day haha


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 4, 2008)

i think the not having a phone could be an opening, ask him to get a phone so you can talk to him properly or soemthing, and then if he does then it means hes interested, then you can give him a call and be like "hey, i want you, want me too" or soemthing like that.....


----------



## Jewly (Sep 4, 2008)

Rocky said:


> I don't see how you could date a person with out a mobile. Is it even possible?


 
I know it's hard to believe Rocky, but once upon a time, people actually met and dated without mobile phones or the internet..lol


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I know it's hard to believe Rocky, but once upon a time, people actually met and dated without mobile phones or the internet..lol




Wow, tell me about these amazing times!

But really. How difficult!


----------



## Casey (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey just curious, is this the same dude you were looking for after the castle hill expo? if it is you have put a lot of effort in so far....


----------



## Vincey (Sep 4, 2008)

I havent read any of this thread due to me being drunk after a night out with my mates.
Bend over and say "I GOT A GOOD ONE" hahahaha
I dont know...

If you enjoy going out with him looking for herps then thats a start! Let it slowly evolve from there. I wish he would take me out with him =p


----------



## method (Sep 4, 2008)

VinceFASSW said:


> If you enjoy going out with him looking for herps then thats a start! Let it slowly evolve from there. I wish he would take me out with him =p



T_T


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 4, 2008)

VinceFASSW said:


> If you enjoy going out with him looking for herps then thats a start! Let it slowly evolve from there. I wish he would take me out with him =p



Haha I hope your a girl!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 4, 2008)

Khagan said:


> Dive at the 1st elapid you see, surely that must get his attention =P.



Hahahahaha best answer, bar none!


----------



## swaddo (Sep 5, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> lol ever thought of telling him, im a guy who likes reptiles (if that has anything to do with it  ) and i am the worst for telling signs. they dont make it to my brain, so be blunt



I think most blokes are like that mate. I certainly have never been good at it.

Ask him out for a drink after the herping spikie


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 5, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## porkosta (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok some advice.... just tell him because most males including myself can not read signals or minds. If we aren't told what is going on how are we meant to guess it?

Seriously but, just take control and let him know.

Hope that helps


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 5, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Just come straight out and tell him, then ask if hes interested or not!
> Whats the point of beating around the bush? Well apart from the obvious
> 
> Otherwise, you could always do the school yard letter asking if he likes you or not, ask him to tick yes, no or maybe..... lol
> ...



:lol: Becs . I remember doing things like that at school.

Come straight out and tell him. He is probably feeling just the same but waiting for you to go first. Guys don't like their ego being bent so won't put themselves in a position to be rejected. Tell him you love playing with his snake and would like to spend more time together. Next time when you're out snake hunting - what a great chance to get things moving, and yes, suggest that drink afterwards is a great idea


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2008)

A woman wants many things out of one man.... 

A man wants one thing out of many women....

Did that help?


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 5, 2008)

slim6y said:


> A woman wants many things out of one man....
> 
> A man wants one thing out of many women....
> 
> Did that help?


 
Hahaha thats a good answer!


----------



## djfreshy (Sep 5, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> You need to learn how guys operate. We are black and white, you girls are about three thousand shades of grey. Simply tell him you think he's a bit of alright. He will be stoked.


 
Ok here goes. Jonno i think youre a bit of alright (crosses fingers).LOL. But your girls pretty hot too!


----------



## FAY (Sep 5, 2008)

Spikie...there are a lot of shy guys out there.......just tell him...what have you got to lose?
Not much..but a lot to gain.

Rocky, you sound like a little cutie!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 5, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Rocky, you sound like a little cutie!



Poor guy 

He'll get teased about that for the rest of his life.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 5, 2008)

well since i am leaving on tuesday for a weeks holiday at the central coast i sent him an email telling him to come up for a night giving hima ll contact details for me ..
so far nothing but i guess i gotta wait and see ....
will keep you all posted


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 5, 2008)

if he doesnt then..................................BAM and the DIRT is GONE


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 5, 2008)

yer well i think he must be crazy to turn down a free holiday


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 5, 2008)

Just jump him...and then cry if he pushes you away, it'll make him feel bad and love you LOL! I dunno, I was the one who couldn't read the signs before...I'm as bad as the guys...but if all else fails...there's always rocky..


----------



## Hetty (Sep 5, 2008)

Walk up to him and put your hands on his chest. They love that :lol:


----------



## Minka (Sep 5, 2008)

Become a lesbian...its so in right now.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah, being a lesbian is _so_ two years ago.


----------



## Minka (Sep 5, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Walk up to him and put your hands on his chest. They love that :lol:


 

No no no..see you have it all wrong! Kidnap him and hold him in your basement/slave pit you prepared earlier... Im sure he'll just be happy to be alive... you can work on the relationship from there. TRUST ME slave pits are the way to go


----------



## Hetty (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, see, I've never tried that.

I'll try it with my new man.. he's a bit bigger than me though, how do I keep him in the basement?


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 5, 2008)

You need electric shock collar and water...


----------



## Minka (Sep 5, 2008)

Remove his upper limbs. He cant possibly climb then. And if hes a herper he will understand...after all snakes deal with it just fine..you dont see them whingeing and bitching about it.


----------



## FAY (Sep 5, 2008)

Watch Misery Hetty!


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 5, 2008)

Courtzrocks said:


> You need electric shock collar and water...




theres always someone who takes it to far..........:lol:


----------



## Hetty (Sep 5, 2008)

Minka said:


> Remove his upper limbs. He cant possibly climb then. And if hes a herper he will understand...after all snakes deal with it just fine..you dont see them whingeing and bitching about it.



:lol::lol::lol:

He has nice arms though


----------



## Hetty (Sep 5, 2008)

You guys are awful!

/me takes notes


----------



## Minka (Sep 5, 2008)

Hetty said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> He has nice arms though


 

Its not like i asked you to cut off his "other" limbs..TRUST ME (again) you wont miss them


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 5, 2008)

Helikaon said:


> theres always someone who takes it to far..........:lol:


 
Not that I've ever tried it, just wanted someone to let me know how it goes incase my boy gets outta line...they get used to the whip LOL!:lol:


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 5, 2008)

Minka said:


> Its not like i asked you to cut off his "other" limbs..TRUST ME (again) you wont miss them


 
Yeah you can always wrap a snake around you, they're nice and muscly...the boy can do the rest..


----------



## Hetty (Sep 5, 2008)

Minka said:


> Its not like i asked you to cut off his "other" limbs..TRUST ME (again) you wont miss them



If he steps out of line, I'll drop you a PM and you can tell me how I should go about lopping his arms off. I assume he wouldn't just sit there while I whip the chainsaw out.

I hope he doesn't read this thread :lol:


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, dexter uses tranquilizer...hmm... lol.


----------



## Minka (Sep 5, 2008)

Fantastic Hetty. I would also consider doing it personally for a LARGE fee... Just something to think about lol


----------



## Hetty (Sep 5, 2008)

Minka said:


> Fantastic Hetty. I would also consider doing it personally for a LARGE fee... Just something to think about lol



I think it would mean more coming from me, but thanks for the offer


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 5, 2008)

Courtzrocks said:


> Well, dexter uses tranquilizer...hmm... lol.


 
i have dog tranquilizers in my cupboard he he he they might work right ??:evil:


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 5, 2008)

I do, very useful...do it!


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 5, 2008)

Minka said:


> No no no..see you have it all wrong! Kidnap him and hold him in your basement/slave pit you prepared earlier... Im sure he'll just be happy to be alive... you can work on the relationship from there. TRUST ME slave pits are the way to go



Minks, im never trusting you again, especially if your wearing black leather and holding a whip! :lol:

But, Rocky might be keen, and he has the internet and TWO phones


----------



## Jewly (Sep 5, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Walk up to him and put your hands on his chest. They love that :lol:


 
Or you could put his hands on your chest. They also love that too. :lol:


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 5, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Or you could put his hands on your chest. They also love that too. :lol:


 
Hahaha nice!


----------



## Minka (Sep 5, 2008)

Haha Becs.. If only i was into Jail Bait....


----------



## =bECS= (Sep 5, 2008)

i heard he has a fake id too, hes now know as McFlirt


----------



## sej66 (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope for you that your snkeman isn't the trouser snake variety of snake man. Don't try too hard. Every action has an equal and opposite reaction.


----------



## Sel (Sep 6, 2008)

Just grab him and kiss him, guys LOVE when girls do things like that !


----------



## chloethepython (Sep 7, 2008)

hes a lucky guy to have a lady chasing after him
good luck


----------



## Pythonking (Sep 7, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> well since i am leaving on tuesday for a weeks holiday at the central coast i sent him an email telling him to come up for a night giving hima ll contact details for me ..
> so far nothing but i guess i gotta wait and see ....
> will keep you all posted


 
dame spikie shoulda just waited and did it in person then you would have known straight away now your left in the lurch wondering.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 7, 2008)

well i didnt tell him anything i just said i could go out with him on tuesday cause i am going away and that he is welcome to come up for a day or night and gave him my number


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 11, 2008)

Stop handin out signs and signals and tell the poor bloke! Serious, us blokes miss half the road signs, never ever see or read warning stickers or labels. What chance do you think we have of spotting womens signs?


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spikie wanna cricket said:


> maybe if we catch the snakes first then do the whole drink and sit on a hill
> he he


 
I was thinking that was his way of asking you out, sounds like something I would do.
A good person is hard to find, and you love herps so I think he's onto you
Good things are worth the wait, and the effort.

But yeh, we are pretty dumb at looking for signs, so just go for it if he doesnt. At least end it with a teaser.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Sep 17, 2008)

ok so if asking me out on a snake hunt is his way of asking me out he is acting very weird about it 
i got home on sunday arvo and emailed hijm to see when he was free to go out and monday morning got the reply saying "i'm free tuesday" and nothing more i replied with cool i have to babysit in the morning but am free after 12 so just let me know where you wanna meet so i can check the train times
and since i got no reply sent him an email tuesday night telling him i am free wed and sat otherwise next week is good and still NOTHING now at first i thought maybe he hasnt been online since then which is fair enought but he has been on his facebook so i dunno i guess he doesnt wanna talk to me i dunno any ideas on what i should do next should i email hijm telling him how i feel or just leave it for a while still ?????


----------

